# Android Satnav



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Didnt want to hijack the recent thread....

Is there such a thing as a free satnav app where the maps are stored on the memory card rather than having to access the net to plan a journey?

Thanks Roger


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Roger said:


> Didnt want to hijack the recent thread....
> 
> Is there such a thing as a free satnav app where the maps are stored on the memory card rather than having to access the net to plan a journey?
> 
> Thanks Roger


If you know/understand how to install APK files then yes.

It is possible to download the trial edition of nDrive. When you install the trial version you can download whatever maps you need, then simply uninstall and install an easy to find APK over the top. (Just had a quick look around myself and found the APK HERE) as all the maps are already on your card from the trial install (They don't delete on uninstall) you don't need to download any others.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

feenix said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Didnt want to hijack the recent thread....
> ...


Hi feenix,

My trial version of NDrive is just about to end....didnt really want to buy it for what is basically a try-out of the system...it is quite good, I must admit...I prefer the one that is built into the car, but it would make a good standby if I could make it Bluetooth the directions to the in-car audio.

Roger


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Roger said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Roger said:
> ...


I only keep it on my phone as a backup to Google, and don't have Bluetooth to my car (you posh people and your funny coloured teeth)  so cant really tell you any more then I have already. Other than that the easiest way to install APK files imho is to use the Astro file manager program (free from android market)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes, agree about Astro

Strange it doesnt Bluetooth the directions as music seems to work ok.

Roger


----------

